

UDID Alternative for iOS5 - sidwyn
https://github.com/gekitz/UIDevice-with-UniqueIdentifier-for-iOS-5

======
bdb
Using the MAC address as a unique identifier alone seems like a terrible
idea(that is, without other secret, constant data included in the hash,
similar to how UDIDs are generated.)

Your device is literally broadcasting your unique identifier to everyone in a
several hundred foot radius.

------
metachris
It's also quite easy to just grab the MAC address manually:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/677530/how-can-i-
programm...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/677530/how-can-i-
programmatically-get-the-mac-address-of-an-iphone)

------
dcope
The point of the UDID was for a unique identifier representing a device, not
an application on a device. This project is a bit misleading indeed.

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
Agreed. I wrote a similar technique to overcoming UDID deprecation this
morning but the powers that control HN saw fit to ignore it (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2908381> ).

My approach is MUCH SIMPLER it doesn't even need MAC addresses are a project
under GitHub. Just generate a GUID which is as unique as what this author
suggests.

------
albertogh
Title and project name are misleading. This identifier is not unique per
device, but unique per device+bundle identifier. This means different
applications on the same device will generate different identifiers. Please,
stop upvoting without reading (it's mentioned in the project README).

~~~
sidwyn
Fixed that.

~~~
albertogh
Thanks for updating the title.

------
ahmetalpbalkan
But how do you know generated UDID won't collide with other phone manufacturer
companies?

~~~
speek
Yeah, this one's a fun issue to deal with, especially on Android where there
are some (rather large) manufacturers who seem to forget that UUIDs are
supposed to be at least relatively unique. I know of at least one major device
line that uses the same UUID for all its devices, however, there are probably
more out there.

